# I don't feel, and it feels great.



## Little Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm Carina. 
I'm not even sure that I'm posting this in the proper place. I also don't care if there is a designated place to post shit. 
All I care is that I can post this.

I need help. 
I need help.
I need help.

My depersonalization will be the death of me. I can barely tell that I'm breathing, blinking, regulating homeostasis. I can't feel my own heart beat. 
Nothing I do feels real.

I used to be able to look at photographs and reconnect to that event, but even photographs seem unreal and imaginary now. 
It's like nothing ever happened. I've been lying on my floor staring at the ceiling for all of my life.

SOMEONE FUCKING WAKE ME UP PLEASE


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey,

Listen first thing is you just need to chill a bit, even though you may think this is impossible panicking only increases anxiety and that's a fact, so take a few moments to focus on your breath. Put all your attention on your breathing and allow your focus to go into your body.

Have you been to see a doctor or GP or anything? How did it begin? Provide some background then people with experience can start to make suggestions to help you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

gogogo meds


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Little Wolf said:


> I'm Carina.
> I'm not even sure that I'm posting this in the proper place. I also don't care if there is a designated place to post shit.
> All I care is that I can post this.
> 
> ...


Hey Carina,

I noticed your from Orange County. I also live in SoCal-Los Angeles. I also wanted to tell you that you're definitely not alone in the way you feel. Welcome to the forums. Feel free to message me at any time. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm from SoCal too. The Inland Empire. We should meet up.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Carina,

Wait a sec, you look awfully familiar, don't i know you from somewhere?









What I find most helpful is talking with people who can relate. You can message me or call me anytime. There are lots of good people to talk with on this site too. I am actually in Salt Lake City on a friends computer that I met from this site and became good friends with.







Hope you are doin' alright, miss seeing your face.







We should catch up when I get back to California. Sending love and wishing you peace of mind.

~shaman


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Carina,

Wait a sec, you look awfully familiar, don't i know you from somewhere?









What I find most helpful is talking with people who can relate. You can message me or call me anytime. There are lots of good people to talk with on this site too. I am actually in Salt Lake City on a friends computer that I met from this site and became good friends with.







Hope you are doin' alright, miss seeing your face.







We should catch up when I get back to California, if you're down. Sending love and wishing you peace of mind.

~shaman


----------



## Little Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Hey Carina,
> 
> I noticed your from Orange County. I also live in SoCal-Los Angeles. I also wanted to tell you that you're definitely not alone in the way you feel. Welcome to the forums. Feel free to message me at any time. How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


I'm 18.


----------



## Little Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

The layout of this site confuses me. I don't even know who I'm talking to/replying to/ahhh whatever.
Thank you guys.


----------



## attackattack73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Add me on skype Carina Oliverrawr7, we can talk. im feeling what ur feeling too. its awfulll


----------



## aquabella (Sep 16, 2011)

As a fellow recent sufferer of Depersonalization who has transcended the fear and negativity in temporal (time/space) disintegration, I have found my place deep in a personal harmony with the mind/body relationship.

After years of research, study, talk therapy, experimentation and crazy curiosity in the area of 'curing' my own DP, I stumbled upon many modalities in Somatic Therapy that eased me through my own experience.

The Somatic Therapy was so useful and revelatory to my experience of self, that I decided to become certified to practice Somatic Therapy with others.

While I do work with others who have general problems, I'd like to specialize in working with people with DP/DR as that is specifically where it functioned most for me, in my time of need.

I use a variety of modalities like Jin Shin Do, Hakomi, Rosen Method, Somatic Experiencing, Thomas Hana work, NLP, Timeline Therapy, etc... to facilitate exploration into body/mind integration.

I offer my services on a sliding scale/donation/exchange basis to all Los Angeles/San Fernando Valley based sufferers of DP/DR for face to face therapy and limited online/email/phone for people in different areas. Please message me if interested in scheduling some phone time to see if it would be advantageous for us to work together.

You can read more about my journey by clicking on my profile and reading my submissions to DPSH.com

I am also considering the start of a meet-up group in LA for DP/DR recovery and am trying to generate the interest to see if it is feasible to rent a space. Again... Please message me if this sounds good to you.

I'm open to comments, questions, suggestions!

Peace and all that jazz!!

Aquabella is on TW @lonidoddi


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

this is exactly how i feel


----------

